# Sound and Vision Reviews the Samsung BD-P1000



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article.asp?section_id=3&article_id=1683&page_number=1
Here's a link to a review of the Blu-ray player from Samsung (BD-P1000) by Sound and Vision. Their review also comments on the differences between the originally released player and the later updated player with the Noise Reduction modified.


----------

